# Verslavingen > Anabolen >  Vraag over As

## Corleone

hallo mensen ik ben 20 jaar augustus word ik 21 
ik train ongeveer 1.5 jaar serieus nu 4/5 keer per week lengte: 1.75 
en weeg nu ongeveer 77 kg goed gespierd ik ben net begonne met een goeie eetschema 500 600 gram soorten vlees p dag en groei elke week meer en word sterker door die schema druk nu 110 kg 2/3 reps met bankdrukken ongeveer is het verstandig als ik zou gaan kuren ik wil 85 kg droog gespierd worden of nog door trainen had gehoord dat de grens lag bij 24/25 jaar en daaronder dat het nog slecht kan zijn alsje te jong bent?? en als ik zou kuren wat raden jullie mij dan aan alvast bedankt

groetjes

----------


## nooitmeerroken

Hoi Corleone, op deze site zit ook een A.S sectie, misschien beter daar kijken/ posten.

----------


## Agnes574

> Hoi Corleone, op deze site zit ook een A.S sectie, misschien beter daar kijken/ posten.


Heb het onderwerp verplaatst, merci voor je post!

----------

